# WAMP Sicher Konfigurieren! Wie?



## dereisbaer (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir mal ein WAMP auf meinem Win XP Rechner installiert. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob Apache mit seinen grund einstellungen sicher genug ist gegen mögliche Angriffe.

Eigentlich brauch ich den Server auch nicht um Seiten zu veröffentlichen, aber ich habe den fast den ganzen Tag laufen da ich dran arbeiten muss.

Daher die Frage: wie kann ich gut und Sicher den Apache (falls erforderlich) konfigurieren?

MfG Der Eisbär


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Juni 2003)

Setze eine Firewall davor und mache den Port 80 dicht, dann hast du auch keine Probleme mit dem Apache.


----------



## dereisbaer (23. Juni 2003)

Ich möchte aber den Apache auch nach ausenhin benutzen um z.B. einem Kollegen zeigen zu können was ich so gemacht habe damit wir nicht immer Daten austauschen müssen.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. Juni 2003)

Wie kommt dein Kollege an die Daten?
Internes Netz oder Internet?

1. Möglichkeit (internes LAN):
Firewall so konfigurieren das nur dein Kollege Zugriff auf den Port 80 hat und die Außenwelt davon nichts mitbekommt.

2. Möglichkeit (Internet):
Setze einen anderen Port in der httpd.conf von Apache. Gib nur deinem Kollegen die korrekte Adresse und schütze die Verzeichnisse mit .htaccess - Files ab.
Dann ist es zumindest mal erschwert drauf zuzugreifen, richtigen Schutz bietet es allerdings nur wenn du die Security-News liest in denen Sicherheitslöcher beschrieben werden und unter anderem auch Lösungsansätze zum schließen oder gar eine komplette Anleitung zum schließen dabei ist.
Gute Anlaufstelle:
http://www.securityfocus.com/


----------

